# I went and done it . . .



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

For more than a year now I've been looking for a replacement for my New Holland TM120. It served okay as a baler tractor but was under powered and make my supply inventory more of a pain as it didn't share any parts with my other MX Maxxums. So yesterday I 'won' this. Euro MX150. Hour meter says 4185 hours. Should be a pretty good step up from the TM, for about $5000 more than I bought the TM for.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Not gonna "like" your post till you tell me you sold your TM to someone else. lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> For more than a year now I've been looking for a replacement for my New Holland TM120. It served okay as a baler tractor but was under powered and make my supply inventory more of a pain as it didn't share any parts with my other MX Maxxums. So yesterday I 'won' this. Euro MX150. Hour meter says 4185 hours. Should be a pretty good step up from the TM, for about $5000 more than I bought the TM for.


So this one came from Europe? Imported by an American dealer?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I just dream of getting to use tractors that nice. Congratulations.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

carcajou said:


> Not gonna "like" your post till you tell me you sold your TM to someone else. lol


You mean you haven't already set out to come and get it from me? Just joking. It hasn't been an awful tractor, and it does do some things better than the MXs.



JD3430 said:


> So this one came from Europe? Imported by an American dealer?


Affirmative. If you ever wonder if a tractor came from Europe, look at the SMV lights. Regardless of make or model, the European tractors will have the SMV lights mounted kind of on the middle front of the cab A pillars rather than in the roof like North American tractors. This importer sells a lot of Euros on auctiontime. Last week they sold a nice looking Euro CIH Puma 155 with front hitch, front suspension and 30 mph road speed for $37,000 ish. 4,000 some hours. I thought that was a good buy for someone.

Lostin55, thank you!!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Gear,

Is that picture the actual tractor (with racing slicks on the front almost )?

It is amazing what you can win, if you try hard enough. That tractor should do you well, good luck.

Larry


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Very nice Gear


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> You mean you haven't already set out to come and get it from me? Just joking. It hasn't been an awful tractor, and it does do some things better than the MXs.
> 
> Affirmative. If you ever wonder if a tractor came from Europe, look at the SMV lights. Regardless of make or model, the European tractors will have the SMV lights mounted kind of on the middle front of the cab A pillars rather than in the roof like North American tractors. This importer sells a lot of Euros on auctiontime. Last week they sold a nice looking Euro CIH Puma 155 with front hitch, front suspension and 30 mph road speed for $37,000 ish. 4,000 some hours. I thought that was a good buy for someone.
> 
> Lostin55, thank you!!


Can you get me dealers name? Looking for Puma 180-195 with all the front gizmos for my Pottinger.
Thanks


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice looking tractor. what brings the euro versions over here?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Wethay said:


> Nice looking tractor. what brings the euro versions over here?


The price.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> The price.


Yeah, but there's a lot of nice features and wider rubber. Air brakes, too.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Yeah, but there's a lot of nice features and wider rubber. Air brakes, too.


But that's not why they end up here. If the features are the reason, we'd see those features on new iron here. They're here because of market demand for used tractors and a favorable price once imported.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> a favorable price once imported.


Ditto

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> But that's not why they end up here. If the features are the reason, we'd see those features on new iron here. They're here because of market demand for used tractors and a favorable price once imported.


I should have said that's why they appeal to me. Price is lower and the features are better.

I bet I'm not the only one who feels that way, too.

I was told by a dealer in Ireland is a lot of those tractors don't meet their current safety standards, so they sell them to Americans.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Can you get me dealers name? Looking for Puma 180-195 with all the front gizmos for my Pottinger.
> Thanks


TAC Enterprises. Moulton Alabama 35650 256 974 8588.



8350HiTech said:


> But that's not why they end up here. If the features are the reason, we'd see those features on new iron here. They're here because of market demand for used tractors and a favorable price once imported.


Price is the primary reason why they are coming here, but also the features that were desirable there back when these tractors were new are becoming more desirable here. Front suspension is one of them. FWIW, there were two MX150s that sold on Auctiontime Wednesday. One was the one pictured above that I bought, MFD, showed 4185 hours, the other was an NA version in NE that was also MFD, had a loader on it, showed 12,000 some hours; the high hours NA tractor sold for $10,100 *more* than the Euro.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Getting a tractor with a front suspension, front 3pt and PTO plus air brakes for the same or less than a "US" spec tractor has a lot of appeal to me, too.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Did you say front PTO and three point? As in you could mount a snow blower on it and drive forward?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Lostin55 said:


> Did you say front PTO and three point? As in you could mount a snow blower on it and drive forward?


Yes. Would have to double check the rotation of the front PTO. Interesting to note that at least on CIH the front PTO is driven off the front of the engine crank.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lostin55 said:


> Did you say front PTO and three point? As in you could mount a snow blower on it and drive forward?


Heck yeah!
My JCB has 2 front PTO's along with a front 3 point. Snow blowers are just one of many attachments. 
I mow hay with a front mount Pottinger hay mower.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I learn more every day.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lostin55 said:


> I learn more every day.


It is my honor to teach you, grasshopper


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

If grasshoppers were 6'8" and 300 pounds, I'm your guy.

Ok. How much can you get one of these foreign tractors for? 130 to 150 HP. Good tranny, I don't know what options there are. Cab , Heat, air, at least two services...... Bear in mind that I currently run 3 JD's. a 4000, a 4440, and a 4840. Not looking for new or terrifically expensive.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Auctiontime results seem to show that 25-30,000 will get you something decent in that hp range, red or green. Strange thing is though, I can not find a JD 7000 series with a front hitch, let alone front hitch + PTO. On the CIH, MX Maxxums turn up often enough with a front hitch but a front PTO is also a rarity. Very interesting to compare Auctiontime results with Tractorhouse prices.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

That is always an interesting comparison.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lostin55 said:


> If grasshoppers were 6'8" and 300 pounds, I'm your guy.
> Ok. How much can you get one of these foreign tractors for? 130 to 150 HP. Good tranny, I don't know what options there are. Cab , Heat, air, at least two services...... Bear in mind that I currently run 3 JD's. a 4000, a 4440, and a 4840. Not looking for new or terrifically expensive.


Or you can just buy my JCB. 
No import fee. No dealer markup.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

But the trucking....... That is a long drive. I have been to PA, never been to DE.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lostin55 said:


> But the trucking....... That is a long drive. I have been to PA, never been to DE.


Trucking is cheap when you consider the cost of buying something local that doesn't suit your needs. 
If it's a multiple load, it's probably $2,000

What's the shipping cost to bring something over from Europe??


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> Did you say front PTO and three point? As in you could mount a snow blower on it and drive forward?


Quite a few brands of snowblowers have front mount kits that makes a 3 point blower a front mount one. Has a similar mount set up like a dozer blade where it attaches to the drawbar or around the rear axle. Also has a gearbox (don't know the actual name of what its called) that goes on the pto and powers the blower up front. I'd rather have a tractor with a front pto and 3 point but this other option wouldn't be bad either.

http://schulte.ca/product/snow_removal/fm3502.html


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> TAC Enterprises. Moulton Alabama 35650 256 974 8588.


I have been to some of their auctions. I always wondered why the big tractors they had on the lot were not auctioned off the day they sell all their other items. I guess they are selling them online.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

IHCman said:


> Quite a few brands of snowblowers have front mount kits that makes a 3 point blower a front mount one. Has a similar mount set up like a dozer blade where it attaches to the drawbar or around the rear axle. Also has a gearbox (don't know the actual name of what its called) that goes on the pto and powers the blower up front. I'd rather have a tractor with a front pto and 3 point but this other option wouldn't be bad either.
> 
> http://schulte.ca/product/snow_removal/fm3502.html


Knock on wood. Not a snow yet that the ATV could not handle. Snowblower is the best and most efficient way for me, but I don't mind if it does not get hooked up this year.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

This year has been a rough one for snow. It has been over 20 years since a winter this bad has come along. Of course if I buy a snow blower it will be another 20 years before we get another one. If I don't buy one, this will be the new normal.

I was cutting 7 foot drifts with the Bobcat a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Quote came back yesterday for me on a MF6480, England to Canada on a roll on roll off ship is just under 2000$ usd including all port fees, customs brokerage and washing the soil off / inspection on their end. About 100$ port fees here on this end.

Price wise - a clean 4000 hr machine isn't far off the price of an equivalent challenger here except it (euro) will have front suspension, front pto and hitch, and big wide radial tires that I like for our wet soil.



JD3430 said:


> Trucking is cheap when you consider the cost of buying something local that doesn't suit your needs.
> If it's a multiple load, it's probably $2,000
> 
> What's the shipping cost to bring something over from Europe??


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yup, most up to date Euro farm stuff is 3-7 years ahead of our stuff over here.
Being in R&D I was always working on new products that would hit the market 5-7 years in the future! It was so cool, yet so difficult to keep some of the new stuff secret.
The Euro guys get all the new toys...As they should! They have been at it WAY LONGER than we have.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Quote came back yesterday for me on a MF6480, England to Canada on a roll on roll off ship is just under 2000$ usd including all port fees, customs brokerage and washing the soil off / inspection on their end. About 100$ port fees here on this end.
> Price wise - a clean 4000 hr machine isn't far off the price of an equivalent challenger here except it (euro) will have front suspension, front pto and hitch, and big wide radial tires that I like for our wet soil.


I know $2,000 is a lot, but that's what I'm paying for trucking here on the road. 
If you can ship a tractor from Europe across the Atlantic for the same price with all the fees and logistics, I'd say that's a great price. Then add all the features and you're ahead.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lostin55 said:


> This year has been a rough one for snow. It has been over 20 years since a winter this bad has come along. Of course if I buy a snow blower it will be another 20 years before we get another one. If I don't buy one, this will be the new normal.
> I was cutting 7 foot drifts with the Bobcat a couple of weeks ago.


Wow that's crazy. I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum, we've had 2 winters in a row with basically no snow. My snow equipment is just sitting and winter income is way down....Like 80-90% down.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

skyrydr2 said:


> Yup, most up to date Euro farm stuff is 3-7 years ahead of our stuff over here.
> Being in R&D I was always working on new products that would hit the market 5-7 years in the future! It was so cool, yet so difficult to keep some of the new stuff secret.
> The Euro guys get all the new toys...As they should! They have been at it WAY LONGER than we have.


I also think it has a lot to do with their stricter worker safety laws. Tractors over there are required to have suspended seat, cabs, axles to prevent back/neck injuries to operators and make them safer on the road since they road so much of their equipment. I bet they require these features to prevent medical claims.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I was impressed with the price - that about the same price as 400 miles of trucking here or 3 x that on a train.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> I also think it has a lot to do with their stricter worker safety laws. Tractors over there are required to have suspended seat, cabs, axles to prevent back/neck injuries to operators and make them safer on the road since they road so much of their equipment. I bet they require these features to prevent medical claims.


 ABSOLUTELY! Safety is huge over there for sure, as is inovation too. Their planters for seedlings and such are very advanced and they really despize all this gmo crap. 
The old saying holds true in most cases.. "don't tell grampa,grampa knows" holds well me thinks..


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

carcajou said:


> Not gonna "like" your post till you tell me you sold your TM to someone else. lol


You may now like my post  Sold the TM120 today, brought $21500 at a local consignment auction. I bought it for $22000, another $1000 for shipping, and put a new set of tires on the back for $1600. Some of the tire cost should be recovered as the old ones were not junk yet, just mismatched and not the preferred size for the tractor. Also spent about $1100 in various minor repairs. I put roughly 450 hours on it over 3 years.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Gearclash said:


> I put roughly 450 hours on it over 3 years.


A hair over $9 an hour in total costs (before taxes), I would say you did well. And you may have gotten two happy days (the day you bought it and the day you sold it). 

Larry


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

r82230 said:


> A hair over $9 an hour in total costs (before taxes), I would say you did well. And you may have gotten two happy days (the day you bought it and the day you sold it).
> 
> Larry


I never minded running it. Working on it wasn't bad either. It was under powered for what I was doing, and kinda quirky. $9 per hour is higher than what I think my MXs run.


----------

